# My dog's TB500 log



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Thought i'd put this in here as well incase i can help anyone with the experiance of using TB500 on a dog that has joint problems, as i couldnt find much info to help me in the beginning.

My dog Bruce had his 2nd ACL surgery about a week ago and i have been taking comparison pics at the same amount of days post op to see if having this peptide helped.

He's on 1 shot of 2mg a week subQ in the scruff of his neck.

Pics to follow !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Right heres a comparison shot of the surgery wounds when we first get him home the day of the op. Picture on left is his 1st operation months ago and picture on right is just now with tb500 in his system ! (The original pic of wound isnt great but you can still make out the amount of blood)


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Was thinking about Brucey yesterday when my shoulder flared up. Hope he's getting on ok!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Right here is comparisons from 3 days after the operation with no cleaning or anything just take bandage off and take pic. Even though you can see it was a bigger operation and he has more stitches this time there is almost no blood old or new on him, the first time you can see the wound was still bleeding !!! The skin hadnt meshed much and still looked really raised. All there seems now is more bruising this time (maybe because its got to the surface quicker where its healing quicker ?)

As always old is on left and new is on right.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Right here is 5 days after the op. Left the 1st time, right this time with TB500. As you can see the 1st time the wound was still weeping blood ! I remember he was leaving drops of blood where he walked and the house looked like a crime scene ! The vet said this was pretty normal though and nothing to worry about, the wound was still inflamed and raised. There was only 2 sections of the 1st wound that had filled and were healing where as now its all filled in !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Not due another comparison pic till 11 days post op so not for another few days yet. But he is already walking pretty normal now ! And we'r back at the vets on friday to get stitches taken out where as last time he needed them in for about 3 weeks !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Was thinking about Brucey yesterday when my shoulder flared up. Hope he's getting on ok!


Ah alright mate !!! You back now ? He's getting there thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow that is all


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Ah alright mate !!! You back now ? He's getting there thanks mate :thumbup1:


Back on Monday morning mate. Up 16lbs so far lmao.

Cannot believe the difference tbh. I think ill get some.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Very good results, & with the TB500 leg, the flesh is much less inflamed.

Pleased for you...well your dog really.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Back on Monday morning mate. Up 16lbs so far lmao.
> 
> Cannot believe the difference tbh. I think ill get some.


Hahaha nice rebound mate :lol:

Yeah i know mate !! Everytime we get a few vials for him im tempted to put 1 into me and say goodbye to my fcuked wrist lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Very good results, & with the TB500 leg, the flesh is much less inflamed.
> 
> Pleased for you...well your dog really.


Yeah definatly mate !!

Haha cheers bro :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha nice rebound mate :lol:
> 
> Yeah i know mate !! Everytime we get a few vials for him im tempted to put 1 into me and say goodbye to my fcuked wrist lol


Get it done!

Hgh has helped with inflation of my romboid but think this would be way more effective.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Thats a huge difference mate!!

You must be well pleased with how Bruce has progressed after surgery!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Get it done!
> 
> Hgh has helped with inflation of my romboid but think this would be way more effective.


Yeah as soon as bruce goes to the maintanance dose of once a month i'll start smashing it as well :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Thats a huge difference mate!!
> 
> You must be well pleased with how Bruce has progressed after surgery!!!


Yeah i know mate !

Yeah i am bro the quick turn around means his other leg didnt have to take the strain for as long !


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah i know mate !
> 
> Yeah i am bro the quick turn around means his other leg didnt have to take the strain for as long !


What's tb500 and why is it helping??

Poor big Bruce!!!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

sckeane said:


> What's tb500 and why is it helping??
> 
> Poor big Bruce!!!!


http://www.steroidology.com/forum/peptide-science/635670-tb500-learn-how-works.html

Have a read of this mate


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

Next thread... My Dogs tren log :thumb:


----------



## jerom (Feb 26, 2010)

i love this , helping your dog out amazing chap


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

jerom said:


> i love this , helping your dog out amazing chap


Thanks mate, ive never been on anything before (except fat burners lol) so didnt have any experiance of injecting so was sh!tting myself doing it, but he's only just over 2yrs and has hip problems and now 2 torn knee's, the vets were saying putting him down might be on the horizon so i was desperate and wanted to do anything i could to help him.

And hopefully it looks like this has !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

This is my son Bruce  You can see the scar on his knee from his 1st ACL operation


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Thanks mate, ive never been on anything before (except fat burners lol) so didnt have any experiance of injecting so was sh!tting myself doing it, but he's only just over 2yrs and has hip problems and now 2 torn knee's, the vets were saying putting him down might be on the horizon so i was desperate and wanted to do anything i could to help him.
> 
> And hopefully it looks like this has !


i read that link, very interesting mate!! well done for doing that, hopefully he'll be good as new!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

sckeane said:


> i read that link, very interesting mate!! well done for doing that, hopefully he'll be good as new!


Cheers mate, it seems to be helping so fingers crossed :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> This is my son Bruce  You can see the scar on his knee from his 1st ACL operation


I wan't that dog what is it?

It could live off the carcases of people who tried to climb my gates!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> I wan't that dog what is it?
> 
> It could live off the carcases of people who tried to climb my gates!


Haha he's a douge de bordeoux (turner & hooch dog) he was 10st but i put him on a diet for his joints and now he's 9st lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Haha he's a douge de bordeoux (turner & hooch dog) he was 10st but i put him on a diet for his joints and now he's 9st lol


He ace mate!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> He ace mate!


Cheers mate thank you :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bruce had his 3rd jab today. Back at vets on friday


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Bruce had his 3rd jab today. Back at vets on friday


Dare I ask about the cost...? 

Btw, you referring to Bruce as your 'son' tells me alot of things about you mate.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Dare I ask about the cost...?
> 
> Btw, you referring to Bruce as your 'son' tells me alot of things about you mate.


About £20 a week mate at the mo (intial cost was a bit more as i got 2 weeks worth and all the bac water/needles and stuff)

Haha i am a proper dog lover mate, i would honestly rather kill a man than a dog :lol:


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

This interests me as my shar pei has to go in for elbow dysplasia surgery soon and anything to speed recovery I'm interested in.

She is my world and I'm dreading it.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

LOCUST said:


> This interests me as my shar pei has to go in for elbow dysplasia surgery soon and anything to speed recovery I'm interested in.
> 
> She is my world and I'm dreading it.


Know how you feel mate ! You can see how much its helped bruce's recovery so id say go for it !!


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

guys is it best to inject tb4 with insulin needle or slin pin?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

kadafee said:


> guys is it best to inject tb4 with insulin needle or slin pin?


Same thing.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Coco is due for surgery in sept/oct time after summer. But if she plays with her friends or runs she limps for a day or 2 after where she has bone fragments in her joints and arthritis and joint pain.

Do you think if I used Tb500 now it would improve her well being until surgery ?


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

For good measure here's a pic lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

LOCUST said:


> Coco is due for surgery in sept/oct time after summer. But if she plays with her friends or runs she limps for a day or 2 after where she has bone fragments in her joints and arthritis and joint pain.
> 
> Do you think if I used Tb500 now it would improve her well being until surgery ?


I read online that it was given to race horses and grey hounds after training to cut down on soreness and speed up recovery so i think it would help mate ! Hydrotherepy is meant to be the best thing for dysplacia ! Bruce us starting once his stitches come out.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Amazing difference.

Does the vet know what you're doing? Just interested in what they think to his impressive healing rate?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Brook877 said:


> Amazing difference.
> 
> Does the vet know what you're doing? Just interested in what they think to his impressive healing rate?


Yeah i know mate lol.

No havnt mentioned it mate lol the vet looked shocked when we came in 2 days after the op and he was already walking on it lol. I doubt they would approve mate and dont wanna risk getting kicked off the books lol


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah i know mate lol.
> 
> No havnt mentioned it mate lol the vet looked shocked when we came in 2 days after the op and he was already walking on it lol. I doubt they would approve mate and dont wanna risk getting kicked off the books lol


That's pretty much what I assumed, but I just wondered if you happened to have a better/closer relationship with your vet and it had been something you had been able to discus.

Hats off to you for thinking outside the box, and having the goolies to run with it, it's clearly making a massive difference to his healing. :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Brook877 said:


> That's pretty much what I assumed, but I just wondered if you happened to have a better/closer relationship with your vet and it had been something you had been able to discus.
> 
> Hats off to you for thinking outside the box, and having the goolies to run with it, it's clearly making a massive difference to his healing. :thumbup1:


Well the vet we saw last time was a bit of a bigger guy who looks like he trains a bit so i thought id bring up peptides in a round about way and he didnt have a fcuking clue what i was going on about mate so i left it haha.

Cheers mate ! They was talking about him having to be put down so i was desperate mate and would have tried anything ! I spent pretty much a sleepless week reading everything i could find on tb500 but couldnt find hardly anything on using it for dogs (which is surprising considering it was made for horses and dogs lol).

So hopefully this log helps some dog owners in the future  if i had the money he'd be on a low dose of growth as well :lol:


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> So hopefully this log helps some dog owners in the future  if i had the money he'd be on a low dose of growth as well :lol:


Ive read a paper http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17386107 that rat's ligaments healed much quicker after administration of igf1 or igf1 +hgh, but hgh alone did not speed healing. No wonder -it was human gh. But maybe research igf1 would be good to consider? It really helps with healing my own injures. But for rats they used really high amounts.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Weird as a simple google search of ' tb500 dogs' brought up 2 PDFs of dosage and how to use with dogs on my search. But still no solid results like you have posted so thank you


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

LOCUST said:


> Weird as a simple google search of ' tb500 dogs' brought up 2 PDFs of dosage and how to use with dogs on my search. But still no solid results like you have posted so thank you


Yeah there from the same company i think mate and i did say hardly anything  . And they said 5mg a week where as most blokes take that much.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

11 days post op.

Took Bruce to the vets today and he had his stitches taken out (he had them in for 3 weeks last time) the vet was pretty surprised at how well he was walking (he now walks 100% of the time on both legs, where most dogs would still be 'toe tapping') and how quickly he had healed 

As always old on left, new on right. The only reason he's a bit red now is because i took the pic just after he had the stitches pulled. You can see the bottom part of the wound has pretty much healed and you cant even really see it.


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> 11 days post op.
> 
> Took Bruce to the vets today and he had his stitches taken out (he had them in for 3 weeks last time) the vet was pretty surprised at how well he was walking (he now walks 100% of the time on both legs, where most dogs would still be 'toe tapping') and how quickly he had healed
> 
> As always old on left, new on right. The only reason he's a bit red now is because i took the pic just after he had the stitches pulled. You can see the bottom part of the wound has pretty much healed and you cant even really see it.


Wicked mate, healing nicely... :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> Wicked mate, healing nicely... :thumbup1:


Definatly mate !

Hydrotherepy next for him lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

latblaster said:


>


 :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Garbs (Jan 23, 2006)

Can you tell us where you got your tb500 from please?

I ask as its clearly working and my shoulder is killing me.

Cheers.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Garbs said:


> Can you tell us where you got your tb500 from please?
> 
> I ask as its clearly working and my shoulder is killing me.
> 
> Cheers.


Sorry mate only just seen this. I get it from peptidesuk.com


----------



## Garbs (Jan 23, 2006)

Cheers mate.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Garbs said:


> Cheers mate.


No worries mate, good luck with the shoulder :thumbup1:


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

@jon-kent

Hello, Inspired by this thread I gave tb-500 to my cat today! She has some non-healing wounds for months, wears all types of collars and suffers a lot, and still non healed, Vets do not know what to do and she is disappearing from suffering/immobilization.

I was prepared for a strong fight, but was really easy, just gave her some toy to attract attention, just something I read in your other thread I hope it helps, small dose 250mcg, she is also small. Then next week the same. Thank you for the inspiration


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Amazing results there bud. Well pleased for you both!

Apologies if i've missed it somewhere in the thread but who's tb-500 are you using?


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

@jon-kent the recovery on the the big fella is amazing. Your actions are truly commendable. Good luck to you and your boy it's clear he means the world to you. Totally top guy best wishes to Bruce


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ghoosst said:


> @jon-kent
> 
> Hello, Inspired by this thread I gave tb-500 to my cat today! She has some non-healing wounds for months, wears all types of collars and suffers a lot, and still non healed, Vets do not know what to do and she is disappearing from suffering/immobilization.
> 
> I was prepared for a strong fight, but was really easy, just gave her some toy to attract attention, just something I read in your other thread I hope it helps, small dose 250mcg, she is also small. Then next week the same. Thank you for the inspiration


Thats brilliant to hear mate i hope it helps !!! Even if it helps just 1 cat i'll feel awesome that it helped 1 other animal lover :thumb: keep us posted mate !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Big Ian said:


> Amazing results there bud. Well pleased for you both!
> 
> Apologies if i've missed it somewhere in the thread but who's tb-500 are you using?


Cheers mate, it was from peptidesuk but theyve been out of stock a while now mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

cooper79 said:


> @jon-kent the recovery on the the big fella is amazing. Your actions are truly commendable. Good luck to you and your boy it's clear he means the world to you. Totally top guy best wishes to Bruce


Thanks alot mate :thumbup1: yeah he's basicly my son haha


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Thanks alot mate :thumbup1: yeah he's basicly my son haha


Mate my am staff is everything to me, she will be two in October she is my not so little girl


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Just caught this, looking good man


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

How is Brucey boy doing bud? Had his second op yet?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> How is Brucey boy doing bud? Had his second op yet?


No not yet mate he got a infection so there waiting for that to clear 1st, back on the 28th !


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> No not yet mate he got a infection so there waiting for that to clear 1st, back on the 28th !


Poor (notso)little bugger! All the best to him


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Poor (notso)little bugger! All the best to him


Cheers dude !


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

nice work bud, have you got a pic of the whole dog? I want to see whats on the end of that leg lol!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

HJL said:


> nice work bud, have you got a pic of the whole dog? I want to see whats on the end of that leg lol!


Here you go mate.........i give you Bruce


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks for the pic! I love all dogs, having said that i do find the ones with certain facial characteristics very strange to look at, and wouldnt personally have one haha

He looks great though even if he aint my dog cup of tea! hope recovery goes well :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

HJL said:


> thanks for the pic! I love all dogs, having said that i do find the ones with certain facial characteristics very strange to look at, and wouldnt personally have one haha
> 
> He looks great though even if he aint my dog cup of tea! hope recovery goes well :thumbup1:


Yeah same here mate ! His breed wasnt my choice either mate it was the mrs ! I wanted a akita, and always thought bruces breed was ugly as fcuk, but when we went to see his litter he was like a little tank twice the size of the other pups barging around and he came right up to me so i picked him up and that was it mate i was in love haha. Suppose its like people with ugly kids who think there kids are gorgeous :lol:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah, its just not a face i want to cuddle, dont find them cute. On the second pic, if i cover up his nose and mouth then everythings fine  beauty is more than skin deep eh!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

HJL said:


> yeah, its just not a face i want to cuddle, dont find them cute. On the second pic, if i cover up his nose and mouth then everythings fine  beauty is more than skin deep eh!


Its shocking mate but the ladies love him !! You wouldnt think so either lol, think its the eyes haha


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Great looking lad you've got jon!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Great looking lad you've got jon!


Cheers mate


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Thats brilliant to hear mate i hope it helps !!! Even if it helps just 1 cat i'll feel awesome that it helped 1 other animal lover :thumb: keep us posted mate !


I have been thinking about this for a long time, I started tb500 myself a month ago. But the last time I gave her injection myself two people were needed and there was blood after - not her ... I am very relieved how easy it went now, with just keeping her distracted. I hope skin wounds should be easier to heal than ligaments, my second degree burns healed very quickly while on this.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ghoosst said:


> I have been thinking about this for a long time, I started tb500 myself a month ago. But the last time I gave her injection myself two people were needed and there was blood after - not her ... I am very relieved how easy it went now, with just keeping her distracted. I hope skin wounds should be easier to heal than ligaments, my second degree burns healed very quickly while on this.


Yeah mate skin wounds should heal quick ! They used it in a study on patients with bed sores and it even healed them quick !


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate skin wounds should heal quick ! They used it in a study on patients with bed sores and it even healed them quick !


So it's been two weeks now, wounds started healing, one even significantly, and she regained her appetite - really significantly. Yesterday I had to go with her to vet clinic for other reasons, and the doc was astonished that the wounds started actually healing. He said he thought she would never recover and would have to be put down (euthanized?). Looks like it has saved her life. For three monts I've been paying for weekly visits and antibiotics shots, and they never said it will not help, nor to look for the second opinion/treatment elsewhere. Just collected their bills. I am really furious now.

Really, thank you a lot for the inspiration, it was a huge breaker and changed the whole situation.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ghoosst said:


> So it's been two weeks now, wounds started healing, one even significantly, and she regained her appetite - really significantly. Yesterday I had to go with her to vet clinic for other reasons, and the doc was astonished that the wounds started actually healing. He said he thought she would never recover and would have to be put down (euthanized?). Looks like it has saved her life. For three monts I've been paying for weekly visits and antibiotics shots, and they never said it will not help, nor to look for the second opinion/treatment elsewhere. Just collected their bills. I am really furious now.
> 
> Really, thank you a lot for the inspiration, it was a huge breaker and changed the whole situation.


Awesome news !!! You've made my day mate :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

So why aren't the vets using this, it's another money maker for them?


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Awesome news !!! You've made my day mate :thumbup1:


Yeah, it must be nice o be a life saver, even if it is just a small cat


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

latblaster said:


> So why aren't the vets using this, it's another money maker for them?


I do not know if it is officially distributed. Maybe the docs were not too good. I asked for prescription for actovegin/solcoseryl used to tread diabetes food (speeds healing wounds) and as a doping by cyclists, but they refused several times. My cyclist friend were abroad, so it was easier for me to get research tb500, than look fthrough some channels for a prescription drug.

Btw Actovegin is also used to treat torn musscles, tendons,,injected locally, speeds healing, some ortho docs use it with success. I would be interested myself.


----------

